# FREE Dish Network Satellite Affiliate Program?



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

Anyone know anything about this program? I found this advertisemant on a job search engion site this morning and they claim they will set you me up with a web site for giving away Free Dish Network systems. The site claims a one time investmant of $12.95 if it is setup today or $49.95 regular price with a money back garentee, they claim they will place your site in the top 40 search engions, will pay you $50 for each E* systom your site gives away and will take care of all customer support. Their website is http://www.webpresto.com/dish. I have not found anything listed about them on the BBB website one way or another, however I found their main website and it appears they sell website business to sell anything that anyone wants to sell. Anyone know if this is just a scam or is a legitamate opertunity to make some extra cash? What kind of customer support do they provide? If I take a small risk and try them out, will I be puting my name on something where people who order these free E* systom are going to have problems getting service and giving me a bad name?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

My favorite test for sniffing scams comes from Bruce Williams.

When confronted with such an opportunity, ask yourself: Why do they need *me*?

In this case, if they can set up free Dish giveaways sites and put them in the search engines to the extent that they'll make more than $50 per signup, why bring in folks off the street who bring nothing to the table?

I have no idea whether Webpresto in particular is a scam. I know that I can set up my own website, that I can get it in the only search engines that really matter, and that I can set up my own Dish dealer affiliate links, because I already have.

Some unscrupulous folks charge a lot up front for web services that aren't worth much. Some rope in unsuspecting businesses then charge inflated monthly fees. Again, I don't know whether Webpresto is like these folks, but I see nothing in their offer that interests me.


----------

